# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Sắp xếp 3 số tăng dần

## thewitcher13

Các bạn hãy đưa ra các cách viết chương trình đơn giản sau:
Sắp xếp 3 số a, b, c theo thứ tự tăng dần.
Viết bằng Pascal các bạn ah!

----------


## dung@123

> Các bạn hãy đưa ra các cách viết chương trình đơn giản sau:
> Sắp xếp 3 số a, b, c theo thứ tự tăng dần.


Viết bằng ngôn ngữ j vậy bạn?
Xắp xếp trong mảng hay chỉ nhập vào rồi in ra??

----------


## banthe247

sac. bạn viết hàm hoán vị, nếu số đứng trc lớn hơn số đứng sau thì hoán vị hai số cho nhau.

----------


## nguyenngoc20

> Viết bằng ngôn ngữ j vậy bạn?
> Xắp xếp trong mảng hay chỉ nhập vào rồi in ra??


Đây là box chủ yếu dùng Pascal bạn nhé. Còn cách thức xử lí thì bạn có thể nhập vào + xử lí hoặc xử lí sau khi nhập đều được. Đây là 1 bài pascal rất đơn giản, mình nghĩ chỉ cần bạn suy nghĩ 1 chút là có thể làm được, mọi người không cần viết chương trình nữa.

----------


## daolv91

bài này bạn có thể dùng vòng lặp for:
xong bạn viết hàm hoán vị, nếu số đứng trước lớn hơn thì đổi chỗ cho nhau. chúc bạn thành công!!!

----------


## novuhoa326

max = a[0];
for (int i =0; i< n; i++) // n = 3 
if( max < a_)
max = a

return max_

----------


## vncamera

Bài này bạn có thể dùng vài lệnh if then cơ bản là giải được rồi.
gán 3 số đó lần lượt vào a,b,c
a>b -> đổi chỗ a,b
b>c -> đổi chỗ b,c
a>b -> đổi chỗ a,b.



> max = a[0];
> for (int i =0; i< n; i++) // n = 3 
> if( max < a_)
> max = a
> 
> return max_


_
Ngôn ngữ đậm chất tài liệu --> khó hiểu quá bạn ơi. max dùng để làm gì đây?_

----------


## panda126

> max = a[0];
> for (int i =0; i< n; i++) // n = 3 
> if( max < a_)
> max = a
> 
> return max_


_

Đây là code C++ mà bạn??? Theo mình hiểu thì code này bạn dùng để tìm phần tử lớn nhất chứ không phải sắp xếp ba số!_

----------


## trangna

Đồng ý với ý của bạn trunga0, tuy là không hiểu về C+ nhưng đọc qua toàn thấy max, làm gì có sắp xếp gì đâu.

----------

